# New PB



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

15 1/2 pound Leather Carp.
On strawberry butternut deer corn with strawberry/pineapple oats packbait around the hook bait.

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jfields (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice looking fish. Where were you fishing?


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice Mirror!


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

I was fishing in Middletown at Smith Park lake.

And thanks! It's actually not a mirror but a different mutation called a leather carp. They are permitted very few scales where as mirrors are fully scaled at the start.
A leathers scales are mostly in the dorsal area of the fish.
And are also very slow to grow, so I suppose this guy had been around for some time!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice Leather!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice mirra! 
Yes, it is a mirror carp... I don't think there is any real leather Carp in the USA... And I have yet to see any in my travel around in different states... 
Congrats on the PB! ^^) 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done! There are some big ones at that park. 

As crappie said, still a mirror due to having some scales and not a true leather. Great looking carp nonetheless!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Congrats on the new personal best Alex, Lots of Carp Anglers fish forever before catching such a beauty. 
However a good number (not all) of the Mirror Carp in Smith Park were intentionally stocked by "Bucket Biologists" and they in fact grow super fast.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks alot !
But what do you mean exactly by "bucket biologists"?
I do know that a lot time ago that like was a pay lake before it was bought by the city.
So I'm not sure what sort of stocking went on then.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RedhdAngler78 (Jul 7, 2013)

That's incredible! Congrats!

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

"Bucket Biologists" are people who'll transplant Fish -even if it's not their profession


----------

